# Outlook 2003-email blank



## macarmela16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have an outlook 2003 email problem. I have one particular email in which after I forwarded it, the recepient will receive a blank email instead. When I tried checking on my sent items and open the mail I forwarded, the email is already blank also. How do I solve this problem? Hope somebody can reply and help me on this one.

Thanks a bunch! :smooch:


----------



## macarmela16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Additional information by the way, when I checked on the message options(View-options), I can't find the headers for this particular email.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Is this the only recipient that gets a blank email?
If it is forwarded, what is contained within the email that you received? 
Can you forward it to yourself and receive the same results?


----------

